

Maplin start selling UK's first commercial 3D printer for £699.99 - sami_b
http://www.maplin.co.uk/3d-printer-velleman-k8200-783902

======
nrp
The first at a large retailer perhaps, but small 3d printer companies have
been around for years in the UK. Adrian Bowyer, who started the RepRap project
at the University of Bath in the UK launched a printer company over a year
ago: [http://reprappro.com/](http://reprappro.com/)

------
jamesjguthrie
This is pretty cool. I think I'm going to build a RepRap though as it will be
a few hundred £ cheaper.

------
3838
this is a kit, so not fully assembled.

